# Avoid/Cancel Facebook?



## AndyS (May 19, 2009)

Today I had the very unpleasant experience of a virus on Facebook. It seems to have sent a not-so-clean message to everyone on my friends list.

What do you all think? Should pastors (or men working towards being such) just avoid Facebook altogether due to the risk of that kind of thing happening.

Seems like a lot of pastors I know avoid FB (not that I have asked them what their reasons are).

Thoughts?

Thanks, Andy


----------



## tdowns (May 19, 2009)

*Same thing happened to me:*

I quit it for a while, after having a virus sent via my account...back on now with way better password. I'm debating on quitting again.

I'm not a Pastor though.

I'll tell you one thing, does not take much of a conspiracy theorist to make you "think" about just how much info they gather and store on what, when, and how you behave via all the apps...a bit scary.


----------



## matt01 (May 19, 2009)

That could happen in more than just Facebook. I recommend avoiding the whole FB scene, though for different reasons.


----------



## JML (May 19, 2009)

Yes. I believe pastors should not use facebook. It is a wonderful concept, but is just another thing that has been corrupted by the world. There would be several reasons I would suggest that a pastor (actually in my opinion, any Christian) should not use facebook:


The high probability that one would see images or words that are sinful
Although not true with everyone, it can be something that causes one to not redeem the time (Eph. 5:16)
Because of the amount of sin on Facebook and the Biblical doctrine to avoid even the very appearance of evil (1 Thess. 5:22), it would be best to avoid it.


----------



## OPC'n (May 19, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with FB. Just get a mac and you won't have that problem.  Also, FB isn't addicting...it gets boring in a hurry. Also, there's many pastors from PB who have FB and they are still reformed Christians.


----------



## he beholds (May 19, 2009)

How they usually steal passwords is when you click on a link and then it appears that you have been kicked out of facebook. "Facebook" asks you to re-log in, but really, you aren't on facebook (maybe the address bar says something similar to facebook like facebo0k or facebook1 or something) so when you give your name and password, they've got it. The best thing to do when facebook tells you that you've been logged out is put the address in the address bar and start from the beginning...just in case. ♥


----------



## Walkthecalling (May 19, 2009)

Hey Andy,
I think the issues with Facebook are the same with any social networking. The same issues you face even going to the grocery store nowadays. So I think you fall to the same discussion of engaging culture, redeeming culture, etc. 
I can agree with John's reasons above as I have been challenged by not wasting my time and negative images or such. Once again I think that applies to the entire internet and even anything that you may encounter society.
But I do feel like I use facebook well. I don't spend much time there, but when I do, I try to make it useful. I used to be part of the Word of Faith/Amway type groups for about 5 years. Interestingly, many of the people I used to know from there are on fb and have asked me to be a friend or I did likewise. Now, I purposefully post Scripture and great quotes that I believe would prick their conscience. Since it is cult type atmosphere, a direct approach never seems to work. But I send those messages in hopes it can be useful to poke holes in their reasoning. 
Plus I teach the high school group and many of the kids are on there. I can read their thoughts and kind of learn more about where they are coming from. I am teaching through 1 Peter now, and it gives me some real "examples" of worldliness, suffering, etc. 
For what it's worth, hope it helps.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 19, 2009)

I haven't had any problems. I try to stay away from the gadgets and just interact with church and friends. FB is what you make of it. And like with anything just be discerning.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 19, 2009)

John, your intentions are laudable but following your reasoning then we would have to enter cloisters and even then we would be alone with our own sinful thoughts. Your criteria would rule out all media, going to work, going to the grocery store and driving along a highway. Discipline, not isolation, would be a more practical route.




John Lanier said:


> Yes. I believe pastors should not use facebook. It is a wonderful concept, but is just another thing that has been corrupted by the world. There would be several reasons I would suggest that a pastor (actually in my opinion, any Christian) should not use facebook:
> 
> 
> The high probability that one would see images or words that are sinful
> ...


----------



## AndyS (May 19, 2009)

Walkthecalling said:


> Hey Andy,
> I think the issues with Facebook are the same with any social networking. The same issues you face even going to the grocery store nowadays. So I think you fall to the same discussion of engaging culture, redeeming culture, etc.
> I can agree with John's reasons above as I have been challenged by not wasting my time and negative images or such. Once again I think that applies to the entire internet and even anything that you may encounter society.
> But I do feel like I use facebook well. I don't spend much time there, but when I do, I try to make it useful. I used to be part of the Word of Faith/Amway type groups for about 5 years. Interestingly, many of the people I used to know from there are on fb and have asked me to be a friend or I did likewise. Now, I purposefully post Scripture and great quotes that I believe would prick their conscience. Since it is cult type atmosphere, a direct approach never seems to work. But I send those messages in hopes it can be useful to poke holes in their reasoning.
> ...



Thanks. I like that it has helped me to reconnect with old friends & stay in touch with people. 

This is the first problem that I have had with it, but it was a very frustrating one to be sure.


----------



## JML (May 19, 2009)

Bob,

I understand how one would make the same conclusion that you have made. However, there is a difference between works of necessity and works of choice. The examples that you give (except for media) would be acts of necessity. I have to go to work or according to the Scripture I would be worse than an infidel...

"But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel" (1 Timothy 5:8). 

I also have to travel down the highway to get to work or to go other places. I must also buy food. For acts of necessity, I agree with your statement that we must have discipline because I will be at work, I will have to go buy groceries. However, there are some "recreations" that have been corrupted to the point that they are unprofitable for us. Recreation is good for body and mind. But there must be a line. For example, I greatly enjoy sports, especially football. However, a person cannot go to a football game anymore without cheerleaders, dance teams, etc. with women wearing hardly any clothing. Due to this I cannot go to football games anymore even though there is nothing sinful about football. It is a recreation and not an act of necessity. If you could go to Facebook without seeing things you shouldn't and redeem the time as well, then I am all for it. In the end, I think that when we get to Heaven and meet our Savior, we won't be regretting the fact that we were too careful to avoid sin.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 19, 2009)

John, I'm glad you are here and that you are contributing and I'm very thankful to see that you consider posting on and reading the Puritan Board as an act of necessity; on that I totally agree brother.

For all the rest I'll just have to rely on the filter of my newly installed eye averting chip.  {Rats, seems to be only working in one eye!}


----------



## JML (May 19, 2009)

Bob,

I see by your comment that you have misunderstood my post. I did not say that all recreation was out; only that which causes or tempts you to sin. If you remember in my post, I said that recreation was good for the body and mind.

However, I think we should take sin seriously. Read the Scriptures and see the results of sin.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 19, 2009)

Facebook has actually saved me from wasting time. I've linked up with a bunch of the ladies I know from various forums and have been avoiding most of the forums. It also has kept me connected with family, life-long friends, church friends, as well as other people with commonalities. There are also some profiles that are being used to pass on certain information. In essence, it's brought all these things together in on place. Yes, I've done my share of surveys, mostly on the one occasional evening that everyone is in bed and I'm on a conference call with several other homeschool mamas catching up (it's fun basically...nothing like finding out which Star Trek character you are; I'm Spock  ). Sure I pass back and forth a couple of gift apps with people...it a long distance and economic way of saying, I haven't forgotten you and I care. The only time wasters are your choice to delve into and I've limited myself to one, FarmTown since I lack a green thumb IRL and it gives some of us moms a place to catch up and release some stress.

There are a variety of ways around seeing the ads. For years I never saw ANY ads because I had an ad block...but this is wise for ANY internet use.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 19, 2009)

Firefox's AdBlockPlus is free and very, very efficient at removing the right-hand ads. I used to see just the text, but I don't even see that now. Works on all web sites with ads, so your pages load faster.

Facebook keeps us in touch with our younger members, as well as others in our denomination, which is especially important for us since we're geographically isolated.


----------



## OPC'n (May 19, 2009)

FB=sin? Hmmmmm....I don't get it.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 19, 2009)

Well said Josh, Turretin and Calvin are each giving you two thumbs up.


----------



## JML (May 19, 2009)

*Clearing up a Few Things*

1. I am in no way making a universal law. In my original post I have put in bold text the terminology that I used.

"Yes. I believe pastors *should* not use facebook. It is a *wonderful concept*, but is just another thing that has been corrupted by the world. There would be several reasons I would* suggest *that a pastor (actually in my opinion, any Christian) should not use facebook:"

2. I in no way meant to be uncharitable to Bob by my comment. I apologize if it was taken that way.

3. I also did not say that facebook itself was sin. It only has some sinful things on it.

4. Ultimately, I would encourage everyone who struggles with the question of whether they should/should not use it to consult with their pastor as he is the one that has rule over you and watches over your soul. (Hebrews 13:17)

Bob, by the way, thank you for the welcome to Puritan Board.


----------



## Reepicheep (May 19, 2009)

Facebook has been a good assistance to my pastoral ministry. 

Each of us pastors at our church are on FB, as are many of our members. We hold each other accountable the same way we do about everything internet related. Further, my wife has my name/password, she can check all I do any time. 

I really enjoy the connection with people.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 19, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Now, we should all go to the Puritan Pub and have a beer on my dime. But only those whose conscience allows for it.



Captain & Coke preferred


----------



## Idelette (May 19, 2009)

I can understand why many people are cautious about FB....I've come across _A LOT_ of inappropriate material as well, and at times I've thought about deactivating my account. I've decided to stay with it though, because it has been the best way to keep in touch with so many friends all over the country and other parts of the world as well. I think one of the major sources of viruses are the different apps and quizzes that people are always passing along. I haven't had any problems yet, however, a couple of my friends have had viruses.


----------



## OPC'n (May 19, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> I can understand why many people are cautious about FB....I've come across _A LOT_ of inappropriate material as well, and at times I've thought about deactivating my account. I've decided to stay with it though, because it has been the best way to keep in touch with so many friends all over the country and other parts of the world as well. I think one of the major sources of viruses are the different apps and quizzes that people are always passing along. I haven't had any problems yet, however, a couple of my friends have had viruses.



I guess I'm too busy reading what my friend's write that I don't even pay attention to the ad's that you guys are talking about. I really have to say that I haven't seen any inappropriate ads except for the "O" ads that still make me vomit.


----------



## shackleton (May 19, 2009)

John Lanier said:


> Yes. I believe pastors should not use facebook. It is a wonderful concept, but is just another thing that has been corrupted by the world. There would be several reasons I would suggest that a pastor (actually in my opinion, any Christian) should not use facebook:
> 
> 
> The high probability that one would see images or words that are sinful
> ...



One could present those same three arguments towards just about anything.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 19, 2009)

Addicting? Facebook? Trust me, the PB is far more addicting than FB ever dared to be!


----------



## Idelette (May 19, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand why many people are cautious about FB....I've come across _A LOT_ of inappropriate material as well, and at times I've thought about deactivating my account. I've decided to stay with it though, because it has been the best way to keep in touch with so many friends all over the country and other parts of the world as well. I think one of the major sources of viruses are the different apps and quizzes that people are always passing along. I haven't had any problems yet, however, a couple of my friends have had viruses.
> ...




LOL! I'm not a fan of Oprah either!  That's great if you haven't seen anything yet! Some of the ad's can be questionable....but I have received _VERY_ inappropriate material from people who's accounts have been infected by viruses. I'm pretty sure that is what Andy was referring to as well. Hopefully, you won't get any of that!


----------



## OPC'n (May 19, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> > In His Grip said:
> ...



Well, I don't like Oprah either but that's not who I was talking about!


----------



## Idelette (May 19, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > TranZ4MR said:
> ...



Oh really? LOL! Who were you referring to?


----------



## OPC'n (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Augusta (May 19, 2009)

Lady Flynt helped me with the ad problem by pointing out that you can click a thumbs down for ads if they are offensive and it tailors the ads to your likes and dislikes. I am not getting the offensive ads anymore on FB. 

You can also ignore, which I do, all the applications. I only participate in the water gun one so far mostly with my daughter. I also ignore the quizzes. I have a couple of vulgar friends from HS that I "hide" so that I don't have to see what they put up on their page. You can tailor FB to exactly your level of participation so that you should not have to deal with anything you don't want to.


----------



## Scott Shahan (May 19, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> I can understand why many people are cautious about FB....I've come across _A LOT_ of inappropriate material as well, and at times I've thought about deactivating my account. I've decided to stay with it though, because it has been the best way to keep in touch with so many friends all over the country and other parts of the world as well. I think one of the major sources of viruses are the different apps and quizzes that people are always passing along. I haven't had any problems yet, however, a couple of my friends have had viruses.



Im glad that we are Facebook friends.. and all of the other Pber's as well... you guys/ladies ROCK!


----------



## Ivan (May 19, 2009)

I rarely have seen an offensive ad on Facebook. In fact, I can't remember any at this moment. 

Why is that?


----------



## OPC'n (May 19, 2009)

Ivan said:


> I rarely have seen an offensive ad on Facebook. In fact, I can't remember any at this moment.
> 
> Why is that?



I'm with you Ivan! I can't remember any either! Do you own a mac?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 19, 2009)

I'm on there but I get bored quickly. I never do the stupid games or "pokes." I check it about once a week just to keep up with freinds and family, unless someone emails me on there.


----------



## gene_mingo (May 19, 2009)

Ivan said:


> I rarely have seen an offensive ad on Facebook. In fact, I can't remember any at this moment.
> 
> Why is that?




I take offense to all the ads on facebook, but I am kind of a whiner sometimes.


----------



## AndyS (May 19, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> I can understand why many people are cautious about FB....I've come across _A LOT_ of inappropriate material as well, and at times I've thought about deactivating my account. I've decided to stay with it though, because it has been the best way to keep in touch with so many friends all over the country and other parts of the world as well. I think one of the major sources of viruses are the different apps and quizzes that people are always passing along. I haven't had any problems yet, however, a couple of my friends have had viruses.



I haven't seen anything inappropriate really & I ignore the ads (which are pretty small anyway). I pretty much just had this one problem - but it was a pretty big headache. It sent messages to all 150+ people on my friends list - the message was crude & the link contained a virus.

I trust that anyone who actually knows me also knows that I'd never say or send anything like that, but it's still disconcerting.


----------



## raekwon (May 19, 2009)

This questions sounds (to me) a lot like asking if pastors should or shouldn't occasionally enjoy a beer. Maybe, maybe not. Depends on the man.

As far as Facebook goes . . . if you can be vigilant and careful re: what you click or don't click, then Facebook away. If not, then away with Facebook.


----------

